# New Husqvarna 445 chainsaw



## MJannoun

Whats up guys this is my first post so be gentle. I purchased a Husqvarna 445 chainsaw 46cc with an 18 in bar over the weekend yes yes from a box store. Today I was looking over some of the reviews (because I like to work backwards and read reviews before I buy something ) and the reviews were terriable. I am kinda worried about making this purchase. Should I be, or is it because the lack of care some of the other people use. 

Thanks


----------



## husky46cc

MJannoun,

I like my 445 a lot. So far, no problems; have had it a year. It was bought for me from a box house, a gift for fathers' day.

One thing - keep the bar nut TIGHT. I've slung off and ruined two chains. Bar nut was tight but not tight enough

Pro's: Incredibly easy to start, often starts on the first pull, always by the second pull; once warm, it has never failed to start on the 1st pull.
-Excellent gas economy
-Light weight.
-Plenty of grunt for 10 inch stuff; a little bigger can be done, just go slow.
-I like the decompression release for the decreased strain it puts on the starter rope. I hardly have to pull it all. Rope should last forever.
-Good warranty - two years. dont' lose your receipt
-Somewhat less expensive than a Stihl

Con's: The feeling of the "build" is somewhat cheaper than a Stihl.
-There's only one bar nut, and it's smaller and not as beefy as the two bar nuts on a Stihl. Minor point but I don't like it.
-The brake is not as beefy and sturdy as that of a comparable Stihl. again, just a "feel" kind of thing.
-The handle opening is too small for me to put my foot all the way through it; the Stihl is plenty big enough and also sturdier too.
-Once, when I had the saw buried, the muffler melted a small spot on the top of the cover. 

In an apples to apples timed-cut match up series between the Husky 445 and a comparable Stihl homeowner saw, I would bet at least a case of cold beverage that there would be no "statistically significant " difference after say 100 cuts through 10" wood.

There's nothing wrong with the 445. Enjoy it like I have. Keep the chain sharp. KEEP THAT BAR NUT TIGHT.


----------



## mtngun

I've never used that model, but be aware that some Husky models are made for pros while other Husky models are disposable saws made for casual users. I believe your saw is in the latter category.

Since it is spilt milk, enjoy your new saw and don't worry about whether it is the best saw in the world. 

BTW, you would get more responses if you posted in the chainsaw forum instead of in the milling forum.


----------



## BobL

I assume you know this is a milling forum. Are you hoping to use the 445 in a mill?


----------



## MJannoun

*Thanks My mistake*

Even in the milling forum I got good responses Thanks guys I am going to repost this in the chainsaw forum.


----------



## BobL

MJannoun said:


> Even in the milling forum I got good responses Thanks guys I am going to repost this in the chainsaw forum.



Yeah, we're friendly and encouraging here, unlike that other rabble!


----------



## banjojon

*husky 445 for milling?*

hi guys, 
new to the site, about to buy a new saw, and ive got an opportunity to pick up a like new 445 for a sweet deal... wondering if people would care to comment on using this saw as a milling saw...im building a yurt and only need to enough milling for joist material out of local hardwoods. the setup will be an alaskan style sawmill. since nothing is going to be too big, im thinking of just putting on a 20 inch bar and giving it a go. i will want to use this saw for many other things, a bit of felling, clearing, standard stuff. any thoughts? also looking for a good supplier of ripping chains, for this saw and for an older husky 350. thanks!


----------



## BobL

Firstly - Welcome to AS.



banjojon said:


> hi guys,
> new to the site, about to buy a new saw, and ive got an opportunity to pick up a like new 445 for a sweet deal... wondering if people would care to comment on using this saw as a milling saw...im building a yurt and *only need to enough milling* for joist material out of local hardwoods. the setup will be an alaskan style sawmill.



That's a very common rationale for many people buying a new small saw. Just be aware that it rarely stops at that point.



> since nothing is going to be too big, im thinking of just putting on a 20 inch bar and giving it a go. i will want to use this saw for many other things, a bit of felling, clearing, standard stuff. any thoughts? also looking for a good supplier of ripping chains, for this saw and for an older husky 350. thanks!



Apart from being a small saw, there's something just not quite right about using a CS with one bar bolt for milling so I would recommend keeping the 445 saw for "a bit of felling, clearing, standard stuff" and leave the milling to a bigger saw. 

However, if you insist on using it for milling just be aware that a 20" bar will give you ~14" cut max with an alaskan, but I wouldn't be cutting more than about 12" diameter hardwoods with that saw and only short lengths 4 - 6'. You have a good chance of killing this saw unless you take it slowly, drop the mix ratio to 40:1 and richen the carby up a little. If you have a tacho that means dropping the max RPM by 500-1000 rpm. You will be thoroughly frustrated with it's slow milling speed and the best result for the saw will probably be a quick dose of CAD which will lead you to a bigger saw.


----------



## Daninvan

Yes, it is a common rationale. I got into milling so I could build a yurt as well.

Dan


----------



## TraditionalTool

BobL said:


> I assume you know this is a milling forum. Are you hoping to use the 445 in a mill?


Is there a molding forum? *gd&r*

I know it's not the best saw to do that work, but a friend has cut some top plates and/or rafter tops with a 345, so it can do it...just go slow, sounds like you don't need to cut many of them.


----------



## jimdad07

I don't have a ton of experience with cs milling yet, but I can tell you I would not want to go any smaller than the 6400 I have for the milling, just me though. As far as the other stuff, I think you will be fine. Even with the "other stuff", I have found very quickly that even though the saw is heavier than what I used to run, it makes up for it in the amount of time spent running it. Good luck and treat it right.


----------



## nimex

the husky 445 is very a great chainsaw i use it alot and its very durable and you got alot of power to do your backyard job with that :greenchainsaw:


----------



## BobL

nimex said:


> the husky 445 is very a great chainsaw i use it alot and its very durable and you got alot of power to do your backyard job with that :greenchainsaw:



Sure, but just remember he wants to mill with it.


----------



## smokinj

BobL said:


> Sure, but just remember he wants to mill with it.



+1 not going to get far milling with it.:agree2:


----------

